

Ask HN: Home healthcare companies? - vrikhter

Fellow HN'ers....I would <i>love</i> to speak to someone within the Operations side of a Home Healthcare business.  Anyone have any connections?<p>Why?  I'm doing some market research into the space and just want to ask a few questions.<p>I'm happy to speak with you first so that you can validate I'm not crazy :)
======
calebhicks
I work with senior medical alarms (I've fallen and I can't get up), and deal
with a few home healthcare business owners.

What type of market research are you doing? I can try and get someone who'd be
willing to help you out based on what you want to learn.

~~~
vrikhter
This is going to sound mundane, but it has to do with time keeping for the
nurses that go to all these different homes. Basically a chunk of home
healthcare companies today don't have a clear way to keep track of their
employees time. If they do have a solution, there's a good chance they are
paying too much for it. I would just want to find out what they are using,
cost, how long, etc. Could we connect offline vladik dot rikhter at gmail?

